# Cinematic Studio Brass - upcoming release!



## Alex W (Nov 17, 2018)

Hi everyone,

We’re very excited to announce that we’ll soon be releasing our new library: Cinematic Studio Brass.

First of all, making an announcement without a release to go along with it is a bit of a departure for us. I want to thank everyone for their continued interest and support, and to let you know that we’re doing our absolute best to have CSB out before the end of the year. It’s been a long road, but we’re really happy with how it turned out, and we can’t wait to get it out there!

If you’d like to have a listen, we’ve created a little teaser page with a few demos you can check out. We’ll be adding more information, videos etc to the site over the coming weeks leading up to release.

http://www.cinematicstudioseries.com/brass.html

Thanks again - I hope you like it, please let us know what you think!

~Alex


----------



## Chr!s (Nov 17, 2018)

Awww yeah


----------



## Jediwario1 (Nov 17, 2018)

Looks great!

Will there be an ensemble patch? (like CSS & CSSS)


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 17, 2018)

RIP wallet.
I hardly knew thee.

On the other hand, exciting news!

edit - OK... Just listened to the first demo. Holy $&%#
Damn it!
Trumpet sounding really really good on first pass...and on second pass. That solo trumpet legato passage...very sweet. If this matches the consistency of CSS it's all over bar the shouting (and possibly crying).


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 17, 2018)

I might have to change my avatar to a happy one.


----------



## ridgero (Nov 17, 2018)

OHHHHHH YEEEEEEEESSS


----------



## Paul Cardon (Nov 17, 2018)

Well there goes my Black Friday savings.


----------



## artomatic (Nov 17, 2018)

Time to get a part time job!


----------



## Steve Lum (Nov 17, 2018)

Ulp! Vertigo. Need to sit down.


----------



## NathanTiemeyer (Nov 17, 2018)

YESSS! YESSS!!!! 

I'm not crying, you are. I can now die a happy man.
.


----------



## Michael Stibor (Nov 17, 2018)

Well I have to eat my words. I've been telling anyone who would listen not to hold their breath for this. Great news. It's totally screwed up my Black Friday plans, but great news nonetheless.


----------



## artinro (Nov 17, 2018)

Sounds wonderful, @Alex W . Can't wait to see the walkthroughs that are surely forthcoming. Congrats.


----------



## TheSigillite (Nov 17, 2018)

I heard woodwinds and a choir in those demos?! I hope this means there is more to come soon! or am I just hoping for too much?


----------



## Alex W (Nov 17, 2018)

Thanks everyone, btw - I should've mentioned that for owners of CSS, the price will be $279. We'll be sending out discount coupons as soon as the library is ready for release.

@Jediwario1 yep - there's a full ensemble patch too.


----------



## rottoy (Nov 17, 2018)

Alex W said:


> Thanks everyone, btw - I should've mentioned that for owners of CSS, the price will be $279. We'll be sending out discount coupons as soon as the library is ready for release.
> 
> @Jediwario1 yep - there's a full ensemble patch too.


No love for CSSS owners? 
(I realize the pairing of solo strings and brass is a little odd, so maybe I'm reaching a bit here.)


----------



## Alex W (Nov 17, 2018)

Sorry, $299 for owners of CSSS


----------



## rottoy (Nov 17, 2018)

Furthermore, is that some alpha patches for Cinematic Studio Woodwinds snuck in the "The Long Road" demo, or is it other commercial libraries?


----------



## Kony (Nov 17, 2018)

No love for CS2 owners?


----------



## NoamL (Nov 17, 2018)

The 30% loyalty discount as usual is incredibly generous from you Alex, thanks. I hope it's non-expiring like the CSS to CSSS one?


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 17, 2018)

Alex W said:


> Thanks everyone, btw - I should've mentioned that for owners of CSS, the price will be $279. We'll be sending out discount coupons as soon as the library is ready for release.
> 
> @Jediwario1 yep - there's a full ensemble patch too.


OK, this is looking better and better.
*pushes luck* and for owners of CSS and CSSS?

Never mind Alex - just saw your post in the Sample Talk thread which answers this. Thank you. I'm very happy with the cross-grade offer, it's very generous.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Nov 17, 2018)

I just have to say AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 17, 2018)

Alex W said:


> for owners of CSS, the price will be $279.


:emoji_musical_score::emoji_musical_score:
:emoji_sun_with_face::emoji_sun_with_face::emoji_sun_with_face::emoji_sun_with_face::emoji_sun_with_face:

I'm walking on sunshine!


----------



## Brian Nowak (Nov 17, 2018)

I was hoping to do some bf deals but this is love and life for me now. 

This is going to be killer!


----------



## lucor (Nov 17, 2018)

Sounds absolutely incredible! Bit of a bummer that we'll have to wait a few more weeks, but it's probably smart to announce this now, before all the BF money is gone.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 17, 2018)

impressive.

rethinking my BF.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 17, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> impressive.
> 
> rethinking my BF.


Still rethinking??

Mine died ages ago, was resurrected and has since died again. It's a movable feast right now. Considering throwing darts at post-it notes on the wall.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 17, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Still rethinking??
> 
> Mine died ages ago, was resurrected and has since died again. It's a movable feast right now. Considering throwing darts at post it notes on the wall.



always rethinking.

i'll be focusing on integrating the Babyface Pro this week, and i may be in a forest without wifi Thanksgiving weekend.

so i may miss out due to technical limitations.

how did yours die, resurrect, and die again?


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 17, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> always rethinking.
> 
> i'll be focusing on integrating the Babyface Pro this week, and i may be in a forest without wifi Thanksgiving weekend.
> 
> ...


purely on the basis of thinking I had a clear list of items that would likely be on sale for BF only to have new releases come out and really turn my head. Budget is not open-ended so I've had to re-evaluate my plan of attack several times and things that are "second order items" have been pushed off the list.

Anyway, getting off topic. This library is almost certainly claiming some of my budget. Sounds very, very good in the demos.


----------



## leon chevalier (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## desert (Nov 17, 2018)

No marketing bullshit
No outrageous pricing

A true aussie bloke, thanks mate.


----------



## HelixK (Nov 17, 2018)

@Alex W my partner do not own any of your libraries, I was told on facebook that the introductory price is $349 in this case, can you confirm? I have CS2, CSS and CSSS, what's my discount? Bit confused here. Thanks.


----------



## ridgero (Nov 17, 2018)

Alex, did you take some video footage of the recording sessions? I'm curious how it looked like


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 17, 2018)

HelixK said:


> @Alex W my partner do not own any of your libraries, I was told on facebook that the introductory price is $349 in this case, can you confirm? I have CS2, CSS and CSSS, what's my discount? Bit confused here. Thanks.


If you look at Alex's post in the Sample Talk thread about CSB, he indicated that the best price is for owners of CSS (if you also own CSSS it makes no difference). That price is $279. I'm not sure what you were getting at re your partner not having any CS libraries? Are you planning on getting two copies of CSB?


----------



## Kony (Nov 17, 2018)

desert said:


> A true aussie bloke


"Hey true blue...." 



desert said:


> No marketing bullshit
> No outrageous pricing


Completely agree, excellent example set here


----------



## HelixK (Nov 17, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> If you look at Alex's post in the Sample Talk thread about CSB, he indicated that the best price is for owners of CSS (if you also own CSSS it makes no difference). That price is $279. I'm not sure what you were getting at re your partner not having any CS libraries? Are you planning on getting two copies of CSB?



Thanks. Good things come to those who wait. I'm glad I didn't blew my black friday budget in a single strings library. $279 for an entire brass section with this level of detail is a steal.

No, just asking for him, I'm not his sugar daddy


----------



## trumpoz (Nov 17, 2018)

@Alex W - is there any chance on release (or prior) getting list of the players involved in the sessions? I'm going to buy this anyway - but would love to know if I have my own personal Mr Elton, Mr Goodchild or Mr Clarke on my computer.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 17, 2018)

HelixK said:


> Thanks. Good things come to those who wait. I'm glad I didn't blew my black friday budget in a single strings library. $279 for an entire brass section with this level of detail is a steal.
> 
> No, just asking for him, I'm not his sugar daddy


Agreed. This looks to be a good price for cross grade.


----------



## PerryD (Nov 17, 2018)

trumpoz said:


> @Alex W - is there any chance on release (or prior) getting list of the players involved in the sessions? I'm going to buy this anyway - but would love to know if I have my own personal Mr Elton, Mr Goodchild or Mr Clarke on my computer.


 Perhaps James Morrison played everything! He is an Aussie.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 17, 2018)

PerryD said:


> Perhaps James Morrison played everything! He is an Aussie.



Perhaps. But I’m not sure even James can manage playing a full ensemble patch of instruments at the same time.


----------



## trumpoz (Nov 17, 2018)

PerryD said:


> Perhaps James Morrison played everything! He is an Aussie.



Hahahaha - As amazing as Mr Morrison is as a multi-instrumentalist it aint him. 

There are two party tricks that Morrison does that I enjoy 1) plays left hand piano to accompany himself on trumpet and 2) trumpet in right and trombone in left playing the same lines on both at the same pitch.......


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 18, 2018)

Sounds great!


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 18, 2018)

The demos sound amazing. Looking forward to this!


----------



## Leonard Wolf (Nov 18, 2018)

Amazing news! Sounds very lovely and balanced. It has just kicked off my Black Friday list, by the way :D


----------



## Consona (Nov 18, 2018)

An ongoing discount even for CS2 users? Thx @Alex W ! Not only you make superb libraries but the way you treat your customers is just outstanding.  I can't afford the library right away, but thanks to this, there's no unnerving pressure that I have to buy it during some sale or wait a year or something for a better price.

Can't wait for a walkthrough and congrats on finishing the library!


----------



## Giscard Rasquin (Nov 18, 2018)

Sounds beautiful! Looking forward to work with this


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Nov 18, 2018)

Consona said:


> An ongoing discount even for CS2 users? Thx @Alex W ! Not only you make superb libraries but the way you treat your customers is just outstanding.  I can't afford the library right away, but thanks to this, there's no unnerving pressure that I have to buy it during some sale or wait a year or something for a better price.
> 
> Can't wait for a walkthrough and congrats on finishing the library!


299$$ for CS2 or CSSS owners - he posted that in the Sample Talk thread.


----------



## Consona (Nov 18, 2018)

DarkestShadow said:


> 299$$ for CS2 or CSSS owners - he posted that in the Sample Talk thread.


----------



## Akarin (Nov 18, 2018)

Sounds great. Looking forward to the walkthroughs. 

Unfortunately, it seems to be the same kind of interface as CSS which is a total nightmare for using with expression maps.


----------



## Blackster (Nov 18, 2018)

That is great news! I'll get this one for sure, happy CS2, CSS and CSSS user here.


----------



## calebfaith (Nov 18, 2018)

So keen!


----------



## jadedsean (Nov 18, 2018)

calebfaith said:


> So keen!


Hey Caleb, just wondering if you are thinking of making a script for CBS's legato delay when it comes out? I currently use your toolbox scripts for CSS in Reaper which i find flawless.


----------



## calebfaith (Nov 18, 2018)

jadedsean said:


> Hey Caleb, just wondering if you are thinking of making a script for CBS's legato delay when it comes out? I currently use your toolbox scripts for CSS in Reaper which i find flawless.



Yeah can do, should be pretty quick and easy to alter the old ones to suit CSB


----------



## jadedsean (Nov 18, 2018)

calebfaith said:


> Yeah can do, should be pretty quick and easy to alter the old ones to suit CSB


Great stuff Caleb looking forward to it.


----------



## Grim_Universe (Nov 18, 2018)

The tone is incredible, it sounds good even without a reverb. Excited and reverberated it can be so freaking powerful and big, I can't wait to use it.
The only question is horns - they are pretty soft.


----------



## Nicola74 (Nov 18, 2018)

Alex W said:


> Thanks everyone, btw - I should've mentioned that for owners of CSS, the price will be $279. We'll be sending out discount coupons as soon as the library is ready for release.
> 
> @Jediwario1 yep - there's a full ensemble patch too.


No love for CS2, CSS, CSSS, CS Piano owner?
I love the sound so far, waiting for walkthrough...


----------



## markleake (Nov 18, 2018)

Nicola74 said:


> No love for CS2, CSS, CSSS, CS Piano owner?
> I love the sound so far, waiting for walkthrough...


There is. Check the first page of this thread.


----------



## MarcelM (Nov 18, 2018)

kinda smart to announce this before the Black Friday sales. some of us will for sure safe some money. 

demos sound awesome of course and also the price is nice and totally fair unlike some other recent brass releases.


----------



## Eptesicus (Nov 18, 2018)

The demos do sound good. Will there be an intro price?


----------



## GtrString (Nov 18, 2018)

That's what I like to hear from brass, big, fat, bold, chocolate coloured sounds. The perfect company to create a brass library, it seems. A treat that return customers are taken so good care of as well. Looking forward to hear how playable they are.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Nov 18, 2018)

$299 if I own CS2? That pretty much guarantees me buying it then!

EDIT: on that thought, I bought CS2 through Time+Space, how will I get the discount code?


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Nov 18, 2018)

Sounds really nice! I feel like the next stage of VIs _has_ to be a playability/articulation management improvement. If I play a line consisting of short notes, medium notes, chords and legato monophonic passages, imaging how much of a timesaver it would be for the engine (or logic etc) to then assign articulations to those notes in a quick pass once recording stops. Then you could fine-tune manually, instead of having to keyswitch for every staccato, spiccato, marcato, legato etc

A discount for CSSS owners is music to my ears also! Looking forward to the walkthroughs.


----------



## brenneisen (Nov 18, 2018)

Nicola74 said:


> No love for CS2, CSS, CSSS, CS Piano owner?





Alex W said:


> Thanks everyone, btw - I should've mentioned that for owners of CSS, the price will be $279. We'll be sending out discount coupons as soon as the library is ready for release.
> 
> @Jediwario1 yep - there's a full ensemble patch too.





Alex W said:


> Sorry, $299 for owners of CSSS


----------



## FinGael (Nov 18, 2018)

"Dear mommy. Please send some money".

Sounding great. As I already have CSS it seems (too) hard to resist.


----------



## Eptesicus (Nov 18, 2018)

Will there be an intro price discount or will there only be the loyalty discounts (ie if you own another library)?


----------



## SoundChris (Nov 18, 2018)

Alex W said:


> Thanks everyone, btw - I should've mentioned that for owners of CSS, the price will be $279. We'll be sending out discount coupons as soon as the library is ready for release.
> 
> @Jediwario1 yep - there's a full ensemble patch too.


Great news!


----------



## eli0s (Nov 18, 2018)

Brilliant! I can't wait!

@Alex W , is there any vibrato control to the instruments?
Also, is the double tongue articulation something like the repeated notes (re-bowing) in CSS? If not, will there be a similar function?

Thanks!


----------



## Quodlibet (Nov 18, 2018)

Hallelujah! Finally.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Nov 18, 2018)

Sounds really good - and seems like an absolute steal at the price!


----------



## Gerbil (Nov 18, 2018)

Excellent! Does it require it Kontakt 6?


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 18, 2018)

Akarin said:


> Unfortunately, it seems to be the same kind of interface as CSS which is a total nightmare for using with expression maps.


Expression maps can at times be tricky, but I got it done covering all arts.


----------



## Eptesicus (Nov 18, 2018)

Just listened to all the demos on my studio monitors now.

Excellent stuff. Sounds very very convincing. Very few moments that giveaway that it is a VST instrument unlike a lot of libraries.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Nov 18, 2018)

I love it, great tone! Since I'm unemployed right now, I won't be able to get it right away. I already own CSS and CSSS, so I hope the discount is not limited in time.


----------



## Nathan Einhorn (Nov 18, 2018)

Dammit, I was supposed to not buy anything else.

But in more seriousness, I can really see this becoming my go to brass library. It already happened with CSS and CSSS, I'll eagerly wait for walkthroughs.

And I do hope the discounts won't be limited in time, since I will definitely now be able to buy it before a few months ...


----------



## Pablocrespo (Nov 18, 2018)

I believe that loyalty discounts don´t have a time limit, which make Alex even more likeable! Lots of companies should learn from this policy.


----------



## ka00 (Nov 18, 2018)

Nathan Einhorn said:


> And I do hope the discounts won't be limited in time, since I will definitely now be able to buy it before a few months ...



Sorry for the off topic post but. Financial prospects in this industry must be worse than I imagined, if even the guy who made that hauntingly beautiful demo track for Afflatus is living on a tight budget. I wish our economy were set up another way.


----------



## mojamusic (Nov 18, 2018)

Yeah, I'm buying this!


----------



## erikradbo (Nov 18, 2018)

Ah, love the close and detailed sound in the demos. Loyalty discount, check, getting it rather soon, check.


----------



## DR BOOWHO (Nov 18, 2018)

Alex for all your hard effort that you and your co workers have put in to making this library THANK YOU ....Take christmas day off......and the day after start working on Winds or Percussion ....


----------



## tim727 (Nov 18, 2018)

DR BOOWHO said:


> Alex for all your hard effort that you and your co workers have put in to making this library THANK YOU ....Take christmas day off......and the day after start working on Winds or Percussion ....



Preferably winds


----------



## Grizzlymv (Nov 18, 2018)

I'm happy that I've hold on the temptation on spending on another brass library. Patience seems to be rewarded. Already using regularly CSS and CSSS as well as the CS Piano, so those brass sounds like they will just complete the picture beautifully. Thank you Alex for your hard work. Can't wait to see it more in action


----------



## constaneum (Nov 18, 2018)

I'm curious as well whether it's for kontakt 6 onwards which means we'll need to upgrade kontakt 5 first. Please tell us it's for kontakt 5. Pretty please....


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 18, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> If you look at Alex's post in the Sample Talk thread about CSB, he indicated that the best price is for owners of CSS (if you also own CSSS it makes no difference). That price is $279. I'm not sure what you were getting at re your partner not having any CS libraries? Are you planning on getting two copies of CSB?


At the risk of becoming unpopular around here - $279 seems low Alex. Like CSS/CSSS, CSB has a nice human warmth built into what should be a great success for you. I personally love the 'studio' sound of it.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 18, 2018)

Rob Elliott said:


> At the risk of becoming unpopular around here - $279 seems low Alex. Like CSS/CSSS, CSB has a nice human warmth built into what should be a great success for you. I personally love the 'studio' sound of it.


Actually seeing my post there I realise it perhaps isn’t super clear. If you have CSS its $279, if you have CSSS its $299 (iirc) and if you have both you get the CSS price. Whichever way you slice it that’s a pretty damn generous offer for what sounds on initial listening to be a beautiful sounding brass library (to me anyway).


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 18, 2018)

The brass sounds excellent to my ears.


Rob Elliott said:


> At the risk of becoming unpopular around here - $279 seems low Alex. Like CSS/CSSS, CSB has a nice human warmth built into what should be a great success for you. I personally love the 'studio' sound of it.


I had the same idea, but had not dared to post this.


----------



## Symfoniq (Nov 18, 2018)

The price for CSS owners (and the quality of that library) definitely puts this into “instant buy” territory. Heck, I’d preorder it. And I don’t preorder anything anymore.


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 18, 2018)

That price may seem low to many of us here, but is probably part of a well thought-out sales strategy to make the most money (like any company). That "no brainer" price probable gets double the sales compared to having asked just $100 more. Just a thought...


----------



## FinGael (Nov 18, 2018)

jamwerks said:


> That price may seem low to many of us here, but is probably part of a well thought-out sales strategy to make the most money (like any company). That "no brainer" price probable gets double the sales compared to having asked just $100 more. Just a thought...



I think it indeed is a very generous price, but it can generate more sales with the other products too. For instance I decided to buy the solo strings in addition to the brass. I have always liked the sound, but haven't jumped on the Cinematic Studio solo train. The pricing of the brass library, quality of the products and the ways to treat the customers played a part in the decision. (I already have CSS and the piano).


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 18, 2018)

jamwerks said:


> That price may seem low to many of us here, but is probably part of a well thought-out sales strategy to make the most money (like any company). That "no brainer" price probable gets double the sales compared to having asked just $100 more. Just a thought...


Well personally budget is tight right now (for VIs) and the cross grade offer has moved it into my “get” column. I definitely want Alex and team to do well out of this as I want to see more of the cinematic series. So I hope the strategy is working.


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 18, 2018)

I think we all are not allowed to discuss about the pricing of this library here in this thread. Alex for sure knows what he is doing.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 18, 2018)

germancomponist said:


> I think we all are not allowed to discuss about the pricing of this library. Alex for sure knows what he is doing.


Quite right.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 18, 2018)

jamwerks said:


> That price may seem low to many of us here, but is probably part of a well thought-out sales strategy to make the most money (like any company). That "no brainer" price probable gets double the sales compared to having asked just $100 more. Just a thought...


Yea - I just don't want a developer like this to even think - is 3 years of this sort of grueling work even worth it.


----------



## Eptesicus (Nov 19, 2018)

jamwerks said:


> That price may seem low to many of us here, but is probably part of a well thought-out sales strategy to make the most money (like any company). That "no brainer" price probable gets double the sales compared to having asked just $100 more. Just a thought...



This. If it was any higher I wouldn't be considering it. I think he has got the pricing right (which is rare these days).


----------



## I like music (Nov 19, 2018)

Reckon you'll just be able to load up the strings and the brass and they'll sound like they're in the same place? Guessing it was recording in the same place, right? And positioning-wise?


----------



## JeffvR (Nov 19, 2018)

Sounds very good! As a CSS owner it's almost a no brainer, even if I already have Berlin Brass, CineBrass and SampleModeling . Are the mutes recorded or is it "some kind of EQ"?


----------



## Alex W (Nov 19, 2018)

@JeffvR Glad you like it.  And yep, the mutes aren't extensive, but they were recorded this time.


----------



## Gerbil (Nov 19, 2018)

If anybody wants more variety, Aaronventure did some very effective brass mute simulations using fabfilter Pro Q2 which he kindly made available on this forum for downloading.


----------



## Nathan Einhorn (Nov 19, 2018)

@Alex W I have a small question concerning the french horns. Did you record them with real mutes, or is it more of a stop sound?


----------



## RandomComposer (Nov 19, 2018)

So when does pre-order start?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 19, 2018)

@Alex W

Curious if you can share any info on your Woodwinds and your Percussion--

Which is planned to be next, and is it months away or years?


----------



## Kony (Nov 19, 2018)

JeffvR said:


> Sounds very good! As a CSS owner it's almost a no brainer, even if I already have Berlin Brass, CineBrass and SampleModeling .


Agreed - sounds great and is an instant buy for me


----------



## CT (Nov 19, 2018)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> @Alex W
> 
> Curious if you can share any info on your Woodwinds and your Percussion--
> 
> Which is planned to be next, and is it months away or years?



Important questions! So much happens between installments in a full orchestral series like this. Even just a rough estimate on release dates helps when deciding whether to take the plunge and buy into such a series, or to wait and see.


----------



## Sid Francis (Nov 20, 2018)

Can you by any means imagine how a developer must feel, when he worked for a year on a library, publishes it and the next day people are asking "When is the next one coming??" As if sample libraries would grow on the field....:-(


----------



## Fry777 (Nov 20, 2018)

Sid Francis said:


> Can you by any means imagine how a developer must feel, when he worked for a year on a library, publishes it and the next day people are asking "When is the next one coming??" As if sample libraries would grow on the field....:-(



It's not even published yet actually


----------



## btparic (Nov 20, 2018)

I'm sure Alex understands that it's because of the caliber of his work that we can't help but look forward to the next library, and the one after that, and the one after that!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 20, 2018)

Sid Francis said:


> Can you by any means imagine how a developer must feel, when he worked for a year on a library, publishes it and the next day people are asking "When is the next one coming??" As if sample libraries would grow on the field....:-(


Yes, this was on my mind when I asked and I don't want to be dismissive of the tremendous amount of work put into CSB.

Still, I think it's a relevant question as we enter into Black Friday. Ideally, I'd like to have all four Cinematic Series libraries at the core of my template and I'm guessing Alex would like me to have those as well. With a shared goal, a little info, a little coordination can go a long way.


----------



## Sovereign (Nov 20, 2018)

Instabuy.


----------



## btparic (Nov 20, 2018)

Did @Alex W mention the memory footprint at any point? One of my favorite things about CSS is how tiny it is even with the full ensemble loaded. I'd be excited to know if he packed all those sounds in under 5GB or so


----------



## axb312 (Nov 20, 2018)

Sid Francis said:


> Can you by any means imagine how a developer must feel, when he worked for a year on a library, publishes it and the next day people are asking "When is the next one coming??" As if sample libraries would grow on the field....:-(



Not sure where you get off with comments like this. Do you think other forum users on here are stupid or insensitive?

If I am dedicating my time and money to committing to one sample library developer, I think it's more than fair to ask for a timeline. This does not in any way diminish the work the developer has put into their libraries so far.

I too am looking forward to the Brass (walkthroughs please!) and other upcoming CS libraries..


----------



## Kony (Nov 20, 2018)

axb312 said:


> Not sure where you get off with comments like this. Do you think other forum users on here are stupid or insensitive?


Now then, no need to be salty. I think Sid made a fair point and I agree with his comment - because it's a bit like a chef serving you a main course he's spent hours perfecting and, when placing the plate at your table, you look at it without eating anything yet but say "when's dessert then"?


----------



## CT (Nov 20, 2018)

Kony said:


> Now then, no need to be salty. I think Sid made a fair point and I agree with his comment - because it's a bit like a chef serving you a main course he's spent hours perfecting and, when placing the plate at your table, you look at it without eating anything yet but say "when's dessert then"?



No, it's like a chef serving you a main course he's spent hours perfecting and, when he's placing the plate at your table, asking politely if he has a rough idea of how long the special dessert takes to prepare, since there are a number of other dessert options that you are considering which may or may not be more sensible for your current needs and means.


----------



## Kony (Nov 20, 2018)

miket said:


> No, it's like a chef serving you a main course he's spent hours perfecting and, when he's placing the plate at your table, asking politely if he has a rough idea of how long the special dessert takes to prepare, since there are a number of other dessert options that you are considering which may or may not be more sensible for your current needs and means.


Hmm - actually, it's more like when the chef is placing the main at your table (which he's spent hours perfecting), you say "I'm not sure I want to eat that or choose another main because how long will the apple pie take to prepare?"

EDIT: Your analogy doesn't stack up - because the query was whether to choose a library (main course) based on when other libs (desserts) will be released by the same dev


----------



## CT (Nov 20, 2018)

Your first analogy didn't really make sense either, then. Was anyone really that curt about things? It feels like there have been a number of posts on here recently that play innocuous things up just to get outraged at them....


----------



## axb312 (Nov 20, 2018)

My post was intended to not push this into the Drama Zone. 

I reiterated that we have expectations from the CS series, since Alex has made it common knowledge that there are woodwinds and percussion coming up, to give you a complete orchestra in the same space.

I also pointed out that people like me, who ask these questions are not stupid or insensitive - that should be the end of it - no analogies needed - I can come up with those on my own thanks.

Anyhow, I will table further discussion on this (from my side) till Alex's next post. Cheers.


----------



## Kony (Nov 20, 2018)

axb312 said:


> My post was intended to not push this into the Drama Zone.


Seeing as this is a commercial announcement thread, it can't. I've created a new thread for CSW in sample talk. Cheers

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/cinematic-studio-woodwinds.76951/


----------



## Geocranium (Nov 20, 2018)

This is more like if the chef showed up with an absolutely delicious dinner, and then you asked him, "how do you think it will take to make another dish like this? Because I would give my firstborn, my secondborn, my soul, and my right leg to have something so amazing of this incredible quality."

Love what you do, Alex. Your's is one of the few orchestral sampling companies that still gets me excited over a new announcement. Keep up this project at whatever pace you find necessary.


----------



## Grilled Cheese (Nov 20, 2018)

I got lost. What’s for dessert?


----------



## I like music (Nov 20, 2018)

CSAP - Cinematic Studio Apple Pie


----------



## constaneum (Nov 21, 2018)

I like music said:


> CSAP - Cinematic Studio Apple Pie



wow ! something more powerful than the Raspberry Pi


----------



## gpax (Nov 21, 2018)

axb312 said:


> Not sure where you get off with comments like this. Do you think other forum users on here are stupid or insensitive?
> 
> If I am dedicating my time and money to committing to one sample library developer, I think it's more than fair to ask for a timeline. This does not in any way diminish the work the developer has put into their libraries so far.
> 
> I too am looking forward to the Brass (walkthroughs please!) and other upcoming CS libraries..


I see the problem here:

I think it’s a matter of some not being familiar with the history of orchestral sample development, particularly during the past 10 - 15 years. I suspect some see other companies with all the sections of an orchestra in their product line at present, not realizing many of these products were released in gradual increments, some even a year or more apart. 

And many of these were never published or announced in advance, as there was no there, “there” to actually announce what had yet to be planned and produced.

This notion that Alex must make a timeline and his intentions known is misguided in terms of how development actually works. These things all take time to edit, code and test, and that’s after the recording is done. He’s a proven, competent developer that simply releases things once they are done to his specifications.


----------



## Kony (Nov 21, 2018)

gpax said:


> I see the problem here:
> 
> I think it’s a matter of some not being familiar with the history of orchestral sample development, particularly during the past 10 - 15 years. I suspect some see other companies with all the sections of an orchestra in their product line at present, not realizing many of these products were released in gradual increments, some even a year or more apart.
> 
> ...


Exactly - plus more experienced users would have realised that CSB has been on the "agenda" since February 2017....


----------



## CT (Nov 21, 2018)

Yeah... or, we (the "less experienced users?") do actually know the "history" of sample development, and the large time scales involved, and that's exactly why we're asking, in case there's a rough, reasonable answer. No one is saying Alex "must" do or say anything. Yeesh.

Again, lots of mountain/molehill stuff around here lately. Anyway... yes, dessert.


----------



## btparic (Nov 21, 2018)

Something tells me Alex might be wary of announcing a tentative goal date for CSW until he gets the musicians contracted, starts recording and gets programming. If I remember right, he gave people a tentative date for CSB but the library ended up taking over a year longer than anticipated, I'm guessing because of problems with scheduling high-demand musicians and the extra time involved with sampling brass (you only get a few extra-good minutes out of each musician every day due to the physical exertion required to control these instruments).

I'm fine waiting for Alex to announce and release his products at his own pace. Sure it makes everyone feel better to know a date, but I'm betting Alex doesn't have a solid clue when the next library will be done, so pulling a date out of the air just to settle us down wouldn't solve anything.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 21, 2018)

Just to reiterate, this is what I'm asking:

"(Alex) Curious if you can share any info on your Woodwinds and your Percussion--

Which is planned to be next, and is it months away or years?"

---

I'm doing BF shopping. Most instruments cannot be resold. Ideally I'd like to hold out to buy his stuff. If he replies "Percussion is next, months away", that will change how I shop for percussion. If he says "Woodwinds next, years away", it might not affect how I shop for winds. If anyone thinks this is rude or unreasonable, I apologize.


----------



## ag75 (Nov 21, 2018)

Alex W said:


> Thanks everyone, btw - I should've mentioned that for owners of CSS, the price will be $279. We'll be sending out discount coupons as soon as the library is ready for release.
> 
> @Jediwario1 yep - there's a full ensemble patch too.


Thanks for this. Your company is the only company I blindly buy the products the second they are released and I’m never disappointed.


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 22, 2018)

I don't think it's rude to ask because knowing what a developer is working on really does affect the decisions we make now. I do see the point though, that after so much work and finally getting a library out, hearing questions about the next one must make him want to fall over! That doesn't mean it's an unreasonable question though. It seems devs are more and more reluctant to give timelines though and I think that's a wise choice.

Case in point, I was going to upgrade a product, but because of a recent announcement, I completely changed my mind and will wait until that comes out instead.


----------



## Daniel F. (Nov 22, 2018)

The product looks excellent tho. Can't wait for the release.
And please don't set a date for the other products and feel pressured to meet them, your products are the only ones that seem to keep any form of consistency and quality control. I've tried most, if not all, other major options out there and nothing comes close to the quality that you guys deliver. The others seem rushed and litter with massive amounts of inconsistencies and bugs. For a way higher price as well. Cant wait for it to be my main library for all sections BUT don't rush it.
Really good work so far!


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 22, 2018)

Daniel F. said:


> I guess you posted this in the wrong thread? Talking about the competitors products in the commercial announcement thread is really rude and also against the rules if I'm not mistaking. Take this up in the general thread instead.



You're right, I didn't realize where I was. Edited!


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 22, 2018)

btparic said:


> I'm guessing because of problems with scheduling high-demand musicians and the extra time involved with sampling brass (you only get a few extra-good minutes out of each musician every day due to the physical exertion required to control these instruments).


I still remember listening to (iirc) John Wallace talking about playing Malcolm Arnold’s trumpet concerto and saying that when he came off stage he had a pain in the head and the experience was like going 10 rounds with Frank Bruno.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 22, 2018)

Casiquire said:


> You're right, I didn't realize where I was. Edited!


Easy mistake to make when there are two fairly comprehensive threads in both commercial and talk sections.


----------



## constaneum (Nov 27, 2018)

reviving this thread....so far any news? quiet for a while after the big hu ha.


----------



## leon chevalier (Nov 27, 2018)

constaneum said:


> reviving this thread....so far any news? quiet for a while after the big hu ha.


Is that a cinematic studio bump ? Yes it is !  
Well done my friend, and welcome to the club !


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 27, 2018)

I'm excited to hear what users do with it. I love the sound personally


----------



## constaneum (Nov 27, 2018)

i'm desperate for walkthrough first. ahha


----------



## leon chevalier (Nov 28, 2018)

I just saw an add for CSB on VIC ! 
Release soon ?


----------



## btparic (Nov 28, 2018)

My guess is that the library is completely done and they're just getting together the promotional content (video walkthroughs and such) done. I'd be ecstatic to see this in my template within the next couple weeks :D


----------



## leon chevalier (Dec 4, 2018)

Hey @Alex W !

Please, Please, Please tell us something !!! The announce, the demos, the adds... So I've saved my Black Friday money for you and that was thought , it deserve a release date isn't it ? 

Anyway, I know you're doing your best !

Leon

PS: I'm also doing my best to give this community the highest quality Cinematic Studio Bump.


----------



## I like music (Dec 4, 2018)

leon chevalier said:


> Hey @Alex W !
> 
> Please, Please, Please tell us something !!! The announce, the demos, the adds... So I've saved my Black Friday money for you and that was thought , it deserve a released date isn't it ?
> 
> ...



A very lyrical passage from the community's very own library, Cinematic Studio Bump.

I'll add a Cinematic Studio Bump patch "Excitement Crescendo" to your line ... is it here yet? Is It Here Yet? IS IT HERE YET?"


----------



## tim727 (Dec 4, 2018)

Alex wrote this to me in an email yesterday:

"CSB should be out in the next couple of weeks (just waiting for final quality assurance approval from NI)"


----------



## HBen (Dec 4, 2018)

tim727 said:


> Alex wrote this to me in an email yesterday:
> 
> "CSB should be out in the next couple of weeks (just waiting for final quality assurance approval from NI)"



So that means we will see the official release probably in January, 2019.


----------



## tim727 (Dec 4, 2018)

HBen said:


> So that means we will see the official release probably in January, 2019.



I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 4, 2018)

A lot of brass libraries don't really do the "PP" layer thing at all. Brillant thinking of Alex to include that here. That alone will make it a worth while purchase for many...


----------



## constaneum (Dec 4, 2018)

Or late December in time to it as a Xmas gift for myself. Hahaha


----------



## btparic (Dec 4, 2018)

tim727 said:


> Alex wrote this to me in an email yesterday:
> 
> "CSB should be out in the next couple of weeks (just waiting for final quality assurance approval from NI)"



Oh man I forgot about the whole licensing process for Kontakt -.- Easy to forget that's a thing.


----------



## tokatila (Dec 4, 2018)

*It's out*landish how much people are waiting for this. 

I also inquired the state of the library by email and they were hinting a release before christmas...


----------



## tim727 (Dec 4, 2018)

tokatila said:


> *It's out*landish how much people are waiting for this.
> 
> I also inquired the state of the library by email and they were hinting a release before christmas...



In general I maybe tend to agree about the outlandishness. Though in my case I don't even have a bona-fide brass library at all so I'd say my giddiness is completely justified


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 4, 2018)

I'm not gonna lie. I think this sounds better than CSS.


----------



## constaneum (Dec 4, 2018)

Mike Fox said:


> I'm not gonna lie. I think this sounds better than CSS.



oh ??? seriously ? one is strings...another is brass...lol


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 4, 2018)

constaneum said:


> oh ??? seriously ? one is strings...another is brass...lol


Yup. Just like how so many people thought Forzo sounded better than Novo.


----------



## constaneum (Dec 4, 2018)

i know that for now it's about going through NI for the whole licensing process but at least release the walkthrough first? pretty plz


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Dec 5, 2018)

Mike Fox said:


> I'm not gonna lie. I think this sounds better than CSS.


I know what you mean and I agree. I have more experience hearing brass instruments though so may be that’s a bias. It sounds excellent so far.


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 8, 2018)

Love the sound/space of those demos... "Escapade" reminds of Max Steiner. I'm in!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 8, 2018)

this one may sneak in before my cutoff.

damn you 2018!


----------



## constaneum (Dec 8, 2018)

still waiting for walkthrough


----------

